# JIGNPOP/Black Hole USA year-end party on the Island Current on Dec 17, 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It is not easy to arrange a trip with 23 fishermen on a short notice
But many showed interest at last moment and I had to send 7 fishermen to the second boat.

Thought it was a little rough, we enjoyed fine fishing with great guys. We had plenty of food and drinks to share.
when everyone wanted to do it again after fishing, you know how good it was. 

When we arrived there, drift was too fast though we picked away cod. I had a few cod on the first drift using 10 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jig,
When they anchored, bait fishermen caught many tuna while cod didn't respond to jigs.

Later on we drifted and bait fishermen and jig fishermen continued to catch cod.
The last spot was the best. it was like one cast one cod. The sizes on the last spot was impressive. I got 30 lb cod on 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank M/JM PE2 reel combo using 8 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jig.

I experimented Bill Hurely's 7 1/2" sand eel soft bait on the last trip and I was quiet surprised at the effectiveness of the teaser.
So I decided to test it again on this trip. I had about 20 cod on jigs and 5 - 6 cod on bait. Among 20 cod on jigs, only three cod hit jigs and all others took the sand eel teaser.

Here are pictures of the trip.





Nice to fish with you again, Capt Joe. 


JIGNPOP staff Esther and Jane





Ralph, rodwinder


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Jane fighting using light Black Hole Cape Cod Slow Pitch rod






He came from Boltimore with his friends. They were happy. 


Mu fighting with his favorite 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731M rod.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

my 30 lb cod on 8' prototype Challenger Bank 801M/JM PE2 using 8' JIGNPOP Flat Diamond jig.


lifting 12 lb cod with 8' prototype Black Hole Challenger Bank 801M. I don't think I need more test for the rod.


----------

